# 2007 E60 speaker/amp upgrade



## GPDJ (Nov 5, 2015)

I am planning my sound upgrade and would like to figure what else I will need before I install and code anything.

My questions:

1. I am planning on purchasing a speaker adapter from this vendor on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161881320048 I asked the vendor if the item would fit. He did some research and let me know that it might not fit because the mounting points on the door and rear deck are smaller. Can anyone confirm this for me?

2. My aux port has something suck in. Does anyone know how to replace it or has a link to replace it?

This is the equipment I have on hand so far:

Hifonics 2Ohm stable 4 channel Amp
Hifonics 2Ohm stable class D 1600w AMP
Audio Control LC6i (OEM audio integration) 
Pair of Re Audio 2Ohm DVC 12" Subwoofer
Technic Harness 
JBL 4" 2way speaker set for the front stage AND REAR Deck 
OEM Speaker connection harness
3.5" center speaker (not purchased yet)


----------



## skrelnik (Sep 15, 2014)

Before buying any parts I recommend you read this post. Also, look for used audio on this site, lots of stuff out there.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=641323


----------



## bobajoul (Jul 6, 2005)

Highly recommend BavSound stage 1, put it my 2006 E61, did no other changes after hearing, did not need amps, speakers were phenomenal.


----------



## GPDJ (Nov 5, 2015)

skrelnik said:


> Before buying any parts I recommend you read this post. Also, look for used audio on this site, lots of stuff out there.
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=641323


i have been super busy with work and school. i almost forgot about this post. Thanks for the link. There are tons of useful information about our systems, components and different installs based on different goals. I am still using this information to guide my install/goals.

Unfortunately i already have a lot of the needed equipment already so, buying oem compatible equipment is out of the plan for now. i have purchased adapters for the speakers in the door, and OEM wire connectors for the speakers. I still have to confirm the rear speaker bracket size before I order additional adapters.



bobajoul said:


> Highly recommend BavSound stage 1, put it my 2006 E61, did no other changes after hearing, did not need amps, speakers were phenomenal.


Thanks for the info. I plan on adding 2 12" subwoofers in the trunk so I will add power to my mids and highs to match


----------

